# reformed witness to hispanics???



## crossman (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been a christain for 21 years and nearly for that long i haved embraced,cherished and loved the reformed faith and the doctrines of faith because i am convinced by scriptures that they are the most biblical. and for almost that long here in nyc i haved for a spanish truly reformed church but they are none. and everytime i am informed of a church planting by a reformed denomination for example: pca and opc it is always outside the periphy of nyc and never in a truly miniority urban area. this has daily burdened and sadden my heart for i truly want rev 5:9-10 to bre real reality here on earth...and trul believe that hispanics with thier God-given culteral differences can contribute to the riches of the reformed faith and the doctrines of grace for Sola Deo


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 8, 2006)

I thought that the OP was going to try to start one . . . but I don't remember all the details, sorry.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2006)

Hermano! Regrettably, there is little reformed outreach among Hispanics. I have a dear friend who pastors a reformed baptist church. I know of two in Buenos Aires, la Argentina. . . but then that is not really outreach
:bigsmile:

Bienvenidos al Puritan board.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jan 8, 2006)

There is a hispanic Reformed Baptist Church in North Bergen, NJ. I believe it has over 200 attending.

Iglesia Bautista Reformada 
Eugenio Pinero 
5510 Tonnelle Avenue 
North Bergen, NJ 07047-3029 
(201) 348-3190 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your burdens with us William. I too have wondered why Reformed churches don't plant in the inner cities. Most churches in the inner city of Toledo seem to be either catholic or lutheran with a mostly elderly congregation or charismatic churches.  That the Lord of the harvest would send laborers into the fields.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> There is a hispanic Reformed Baptist Church in North Bergen, NJ. I believe it has over 200 attending.
> 
> Iglesia Bautista Reformada
> ...


North Bergen, that is like way out of NYC :


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 9, 2006)

Brother,

I share your same desire to see reformed churches planted in hispanic communites. 

You may want to contact the OPC, PCA or Iglesia Bautista Reformada to see if there are any works starting in your area.


PCA Hispanic Ministries

Pastor Steve Larson, OPC
This site has a lot of information on reformed, hispanic ministries through out the US and Latin America and reformed literature in spanish.

You may also want to contact Pastor Pinero to see if he is aware of any works in your area. 

Pastor Pinero's Church has a great bookstore, *Cristianismo Historico*, that has many reformed works translated in spanish (Berkhoff, Warfield, Edwards, Packer, Spurgeon, Furgeson etc. etc.). The bookstore has many reformed theological works, tracts, pamplets, books etc.

[Edited on 1-9-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## crossman (Jan 9, 2006)

To all:

Thank you for your advice and info. any further comments,advice and info will br appreciated.

God bless,

willie


----------

